# Black Patches on my Cichlids



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)

Black Patches on my Cichlids

two striped ones ** had very heavy coat of black patch, i had kept them in a hospital tank, but they died after ~1 week. those had become a bit inactive, always swimming in the bottom & not eating.

now this guy has started get them.
he had few patches on his forehead from the begining, but now he has some on his spine.
though he is still active & eating well, its just that i dont wanna lose him & the others to this stupid mystry black ****.


















i had the stone degrading problem*
for that, i removed all the white stones & i changed 50% water with treated (with sea salt) tap water.

* http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ?p=1371272

-----------------------

My blue one in main tank has his mouth wide open, he breathes more than the other blue & it seems like his mouth is stuck open.
he eats well, chases the other blue & they to used lock lip-fight too.
what can be wrong?

 

there's some white spots, all over the silicon, is it fungus?
since 2 weeks it started to appear.


i removed them.









-----------------------------
**


can you see something on that guys' head?
i think that black coat was breaking up.

i medicated these guys with - Bactonil-FW 



> *Bactonil* (Tropical)
> Â A broad spectrum anti-bacterial remedy for tropical fresh water fish. Proven high profile formula effective against wide range of pathogenic bacteria. Effective against ulcerous wounds, clamped scales, mouth fungus, fin rot, reddish batches on the body, flukes and physical injuries.


http://www.aquaremedies.com/products.html

treated them with that for 3 days & on 4th day both died slowly.
i even kept changing 10% water in 2hour interval


----------



## popat_lal (Aug 12, 2009)




----------

